#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  ASTM D1250 Vol IX (Table 54C)

## Petbro

Does anyone know of a link to the subject table - or a file that includes Table 54C?



Thanks in advance....See More: ASTM D1250 Vol IX (Table 54C)

----------


## Nabilia

API MPMS 11.1.3, Volume III and IX 1995 Tables 6C, 54C.pdf	29.415 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pockyfreak

THANKS, is their any new version

----------


## amitrajmane

Dear Nabilia,

Please upload the link again.

It shows file not available.

Thanks & Regards,

Amit

----------


## astm

Do you by any chance have the ASTM 1250 - 2004 or later

----------

